# Topping hazard ?



## gregnelson (Feb 5, 2013)

I live on the Cape of Southern Africa where winds ,once funneled into the valley can reach unusually high strengths. The trunk of a large eucalyptus gum growing a few metres from my home was topped/capped /cut many years ago and with the regrowth it now towers above my double story house +most worryingly above my children's bedroom. I have witnessed large branches of similar previously topped trees being ripped off in strong winds - one such branch went through my garge roof. At this regrowth point where branches get ripped off I also noticed that in some cases there was a hollow inside the trunk area- which appears to create a weak spot. 
My concern is that with each passing winter the tree is getting larger and potentially more hazardous, particularly at this regrowth point.

The problem is that the tree is just inside a neighbors property and they say the tree looks strong so they are are refusing to fell even though I have offered to pay the costs. 

Am I possibly overreacting?
Would you be worried?


----------



## treemandan (Feb 6, 2013)

gregnelson said:


> I live on the Cape of Southern Africa where winds ,once funneled into the valley can reach unusually high strengths. The trunk of a large eucalyptus gum growing a few metres from my home was topped/capped /cut many years ago and with the regrowth it now towers above my double story house +most worryingly above my children's bedroom. I have witnessed large branches of similar previously topped trees being ripped off in strong winds - one such branch went through my garge roof. At this regrowth point where branches get ripped off I also noticed that in some cases there was a hollow inside the trunk area- which appears to create a weak spot.
> My concern is that with each passing winter the tree is getting larger and potentially more hazardous, particularly at this regrowth point.
> 
> The problem is that the tree is just inside a neighbors property and they say the tree looks strong so they are are refusing to fell even though I have offered to pay the costs.
> ...




This post is lost down here in the trivia section, it belongs in the HOMEOWNER HELP forum at the top of the page where more people would see it and respond with helpful info.

You should take some pictures of the tree and its surroundings, it does sound like there may be some problems.

I would send a registered letter to the neighbor about you concerns and if you have an arborist look at the tree then make sure his report accompanies the letter. I am not sure how it works over there but here there are many avenues to take with an issue like this. For instance: Here you are allowed to cut anything back from your side to the property line and send your neighbor the bill. Also if your neighbor's tree fall on your property then its your problem unless your neighbor has been informed, hence the certified/registered letter.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 22, 2013)

Contact your home insurance company and ask for the assessor to site before the predictable event to write you a home repair cheque or guaranteeing costs. They can get a interdependent arborist to inspect trees and this may assist pressing your neighbor


----------

